# How many uber drivers carry booster seat?



## JerseyShoreDad (Jun 16, 2015)

My son is 6.5 year old and 49 inch tall, about 50 pounds. We live in New Jesey shore area, so the law requires him to have a booster seat. 

But how do I know if the uber driver responding to my request has a booster seat? Can I just ask him before he comes? If not, cancel it and then make another request, unitl I have someone having a booster seat. 

What's the percentage of uber driver carrying a booster seat in their trunck? If the driver does not have a booster seat, can we use ours and then let him return to our home after we come back from vacation?

Any advices will be appreciated!


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

The last rider I picked up with kids had two light weight booster seats that she carried with them.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I have a 4 year old. I leave her seat in the back just in case.


----------



## JerseyShoreDad (Jun 16, 2015)

tbob1 said:


> The last rider I picked up with kids had two light weight booster seats that she carried with them.


That should be a good way. But we are travelling many cities, so we can not bring the booster seat with us.


----------



## JerseyShoreDad (Jun 16, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I have a 4 year old. I leave her seat in the back just in case.


Thanks, I hope I can meet a driver like you.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

I've never heard of an Uber Driver carrying a booster seat. I think NYC had some Uber's with car seats but no idea if they still do.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

JerseyShoreDad said:


> Thanks, I hope I can meet a driver like you.


In some cities I have seen where you can request an Uber with a car seat. You may want to check the areas your going to visit.


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

I have two kids.
When I travel I take responsibility for them and their accessories.
It is unreasonable to expect someone to hang on to the booster seat for you and return it at some later date.
Offer some kind of compensation and you may find some takers.

Checking around for an uber with a booster seat may work, but would likely take some time and I assume you would be on a schedule to get to the airport so I would have a plan B.
My car/booster seats stay at home when I am ubering.

I have had people get in, install their boosters, and take them with when exiting...

Good luck!


----------



## JerseyShoreDad (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks for all replies. Does any of you mind? If someone ask you if you have booster seat when you repond to the request. If not, they ask you do not respond again and cancel and then make an other request.


----------



## JerseyShoreDad (Jun 16, 2015)

I have no problem paying the driver $10 if he could stop by sometime and return the booster seat to front to of my house. Is $10 too cheap? I assume their base is around my town.

Maybe I am making it too complicated. Anyway, my son is already 49 inches tall and he looks fine in seal belt.



marketmark said:


> I have two kids.
> When I travel I take responsibility for them and their accessories.
> It is unreasonable to expect someone to hang on to the booster seat for you and return it at some later date.
> Offer some kind of compensation and you may find some takers.
> ...


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

I would just put him in a seat belt and leave it at that then...

$10 sounds too cheap, but if it is someone who is nearby it might be ok...


----------



## DHJ (Oct 10, 2014)

JerseyShoreDad said:


> My son is 6.5 year old and 49 inch tall, about 50 pounds. We live in New Jesey shore area, so the law requires him to have a booster seat.
> 
> But how do I know if the uber driver responding to my request has a booster seat? Can I just ask him before he comes? If not, cancel it and then make another request, unitl I have someone having a booster seat.
> 
> ...


Hi,
In some markets, Uber has a car selection "UberX + Car Seat", with a car seat properly inspected by Uber and training on installation. (Launch the Uber app, drag the pin to Washington, D.C. and you can see the option, as an example). As a parent, you are responsible for providing a car seat. As a driver, I'm responsible that all seat belts and car seat laws are obeyed in my car. You're best bet, if you are traveling and want to use Uber, is to check the app _prior_ to your trip and see if it is an option. The UberX driver is supposed to have all seats available for passengers and the trunk clear for airport trips. It's unreasonable to expect us to maintain a carseat. When I show up for a passenger who doesn't have a proper car seat for an infant or toddler, I cancel the trip. Your plan to request and cancel trips on Uber is a good way to pay repeated $5 fees for cancellations and honestly wasting driver's time who are already in-route to you for pickup.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

JerseyShoreDad said:


> What's the percentage of uber driver carrying a booster seat in their trunk? If the driver does not have a booster seat, can we use ours and then let him return to our home after we come back from vacation?


Didn't realize that the OP was a rider. I doubt many, if any, drivers carried a booster seat with them; because most people take too much luggage with them and the booster seat would cause an issue for anyone without children. However, I recently had a passenger that made an extra stop on the way to the airport to pickup her middle school daughter; the daughter entered the car with an oversized and heavy book bag ... mom said "now you're going to have to lug that for the entire trip" ... I offered "if there is a secret place at the house, I can drop the book bag off when I come back to town" ... mom said "great, text me and I'll open the garage door for you". Mom gave me a decent $50 tip for my trouble; though I was willing to do it for free since I lived a few miles from their house.

Point is, either carry a light-weight booster seat with you ('cause you're probably going to need it at your destination) or come up with a creative solution with the driver; but I doubt you're going to find an Uber driver or cab, for that matter, that carry a booster seat at all times.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

JerseyShoreDad said:


> Does any of you mind? If someone ask you if you have booster seat when you repond to the request. If not, they ask you do not respond again and cancel and then make an other request.


Personally, if you asked me to not respond if I don't have a seat, I wouldn't. However, bear in mind, 2 factors (1) Uber sends the request to the closest driver; and (2) if the driver ignores your request, it adversely affects his stats ... because he "ignored a request". Some drivers are willing to take a hit on their stats; but since Uber will discipline drivers for ignoring requests ... it's not fair to the drivers that are close to you to get penalized by Uber while you hit Request/Cancel multiple times while trying to find a driver with a carseat.

Question: How are you going to transport your kid in the other cities you are traveling to without a carseat? Granted some places may not have the same booster seat requirements as the US; but, from a child safety standpoint, if your kid is small enough to require a booster seat here, s/he should use one everywhere. And it's unlikely that Uber or cabs in other cities will be equipped with booster seats.


----------



## JerseyShoreDad (Jun 16, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Personally, if you asked me to not respond if I don't have a seat, I wouldn't. However, bear in mind, 2 factors (1) Uber sends the request to the closest driver; and (2) if the driver ignores your request, it adversely affects his stats ... because he "ignored a request". Some drivers are willing to take a hit on their stats; but since Uber will discipline drivers for ignoring requests ... it's not fair to the drivers that are close to you to get penalized by Uber while you hit Request/Cancel multiple times while trying to find a driver with a carseat.
> 
> Question: How are you going to transport your kid in the other cities you are traveling to without a carseat? Granted some places may not have the same booster seat requirements as the US; but, from a child safety standpoint, if your kid is small enough to require a booster seat here, s/he should use one everywhere. And it's unlikely that Uber or cabs in other cities will be equipped with booster seats.


Thanks a lot! Now I know I should not in the request/cancel mode. We will only take train or bus in Europe, so it should be fine there.

Anyway, I think 49 inch boy should be fine to wear just seat belt.


----------



## JerseyShoreDad (Jun 16, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Didn't realize that the OP was a rider. I doubt many, if any, drivers carried a booster seat with them; because most people take too much luggage with them and the booster seat would cause an issue for anyone without children. However, I recently had a passenger that made an extra stop on the way to the airport to pickup her middle school daughter; the daughter entered the car with an oversized and heavy book bag ... mom said "now you're going to have to lug that for the entire trip" ... I offered "if there is a secret place at the house, I can drop the book bag off when I come back to town" ... mom said "great, text me and I'll open the garage door for you". Mom gave me a decent $50 tip for my trouble; though I was willing to do it for free since I lived a few miles from their house.
> 
> Point is, either carry a light-weight booster seat with you ('cause you're probably going to need it at your destination) or come up with a creative solution with the driver; but I doubt you're going to find an Uber driver or cab, for that matter, that carry a booster seat at all times.


That's really smart solution. Possibly I should let him sit on on of our carry on bag. Or maybe just a bag filled with junk books like Yellow Books. And then throw them away in airport.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

JerseyShoreDad said:


> Anyway, I think 49 inch boy should be fine to wear just seat belt.


while I'm not advocating you use just a seat belt for your son; if you do, make sure that the lap portion is across his waist and the shoulder portion goes under his arm (so that it doesn't cause undue stress on his neck, since he's not tall enough for the belt). *some cars have adjustable height on shoulder portion, adjust the height if possible

*who uses Yellow Pages any way; I'm sure no one will miss the YP books


----------



## JerseyShoreDad (Jun 16, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> while I'm not advocating you use just a seat belt for your son; if you do, make sure that the lap portion is across his waist and the shoulder portion goes under his arm (so that it doesn't cause undue stress on his neck, since he's not tall enough for the belt). *some cars have adjustable height on shoulder portion, adjust the height if possible
> 
> *who uses Yellow Pages any way; I'm sure no one will miss the YP books


Thanks a lot!


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Why would you not need it both on the plane and at your destination and for your return trip home ??


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I refuse rides to all parties with small children unless the parents provide their own child restraints and fit them to my car themselves. Which hasn't happened yet.

Reason - if, in an accident, it is later established that the driver fitted the child seat incorrectly, or restrained the child incorrectly, or the restraint device was later found defective in any way, and the child is injured or killed, that driver is going to be hung out to dry.

On the other hand, if the accompanying adult provides the device, fits it to the vehicle and then retrains the child, then the driver can rightfully claim that the accompanying adult is responsible. In sue-crazy US of A it's not worth taking any pointless risks.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

JerseyShoreDad said:


> My son is 6.5 year old and 49 inch tall, about 50 pounds. We live in New Jesey shore area, so the law requires him to have a booster seat.
> 
> But how do I know if the uber driver responding to my request has a booster seat? Can I just ask him before he comes? If not, cancel it and then make another request, unitl I have someone having a booster seat.
> 
> ...


 Very Slim chance any driver ; taxi , uber , lyft , Any driver will have this for you .. we have faR to0 many pax's with tons of luggage or items to really have room for this .

Best advise I can give you as a customer is to get a regular driver you like and trust and make arrangements .

edited; voted ,no but willing to return booster seat , major inconvienience but imsure there would be a tip included and attention to amount of time and distance back to your house should be takin into account , basically double fare and np , im super happy to take it back .. ($5. tip and F you no deal  just being honest ) and I hope this helps you

best regards


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

I have 2 kids, however I do not keep my car seats in my car.

1. It's the parents responsiblity to have them, not me. If you don't, I'll cancel
2. I don't know what sicknesses/illnesses your child has, and I don't want my kids catching it.
3. In the 400 or so rides I've given, I only had 2 with kids, with 1 that needed a boost/car seat that the parent brought. Compared to the couple dozen rides to the airport that needed my trunk for luggage.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

JerseyShoreDad said:


> My son is 6.5 year old and 49 inch tall, about 50 pounds. We live in New Jesey shore area, so the law requires him to have a booster seat.
> 
> But how do I know if the uber driver responding to my request has a booster seat? Can I just ask him before he comes? If not, cancel it and then make another request, unitl I have someone having a booster seat.
> 
> ...


You bring your own. Your child, your responsibility.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm new to Uber as a driver, only three weeks and about 200 trips so far. This is my first post in this forum...

As a driver this situation happened twice this last weekend. 

Situation #1- I roll up to the pax on a busy downtown street. It a couple with two young children (about 3yo) in two strollers. Upon first im pression it looked like the strollers were the kind where the child seat detaches to become a car seat. But no, I was wrong. Mom picks up both kids and gets in the car while the dad starts folding the two strollers up to put in the trunk. I start protesting, saying I can't take children without a car seat. They say that it's not a problem and they do it all the time with other cab drivers. Mom gives me the puppy dog eyes and asks if I can take them. I relent, but for the entire ride I'm thinking to myself how stupid am I to have two young kids in the car sitting on mom's lap. If anything were to happen it would be my butt in court, not them! Well nothing happened on that trip and I finish the ride thinking never again! No kids without car seats! 

Situation #2- The pin is on a very busy high speed expressway. As I pull up I see a family of six people next to their broke down car. Mom, dad, grandma, and three young kids seemed glad to see me. But the first thing I say is that I can't take six, and I can't take kids without a car seat. (apparently this family didn't even have car seats in the broken down car!). But I can't leave them all stranded on the side of the road, so I did relent and take the two older kids plus mom and grandma, leaving dad and the young toddler behind to wait for the tow truck. I dunno if the tow truck would take the toddler or not but again, for the whole ride I'm thinking to myself what a dummy I am to put myself in that situation. 

So if ever there is a situation #3 where parents want me to break the law the answer is no, I'm not gonna risk the safety of YOUR kids. Follow the law, bring your own seats and don't expect the uber driver to take the risk for your poor parenting skills.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

JerseyShoreDad said:


> I have no problem paying the driver $10 if he could stop by sometime and return the booster seat to front to of my house. Is $10 too cheap? I assume their base is around my town.
> 
> Maybe I am making it too complicated. Anyway, my son is already 49 inches tall and he looks fine in seal belt.


Yes - $10 is too cheap by half..... 
This is how we make our living, it is not a hobby.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

In San Diego 99% of the PAX with small children have portable child seats. The other 1% I ask to CXL and call the next driver to see if he/she has a car seat.

If I did own a car seat, I would not carry it.
I fill my trunk with luggage 4 times a day. No room for something I would only use occasionally.

Anyway, in San Diego pings are pretty close together. No need to deal with PAX that cause problems or take extra time unless you are feeling magnanimous at the time.


----------



## XUBERX (May 26, 2015)

Get a regular cab, because they are exempt and can carry a child without car seats, but uber drivers can Get a ticket for not having a child seat, and worst thing to happen if they are involved in an accident where a child gets injured or killed.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

I refused the first pickup that had a small child because I didn't have a booster seat. The second time, I took the fare and the parents just strapped the kid in. I looked it up and in NC, the driver is responsible for anyone 16 and under. The fines, court fees, and 2 license points are not worth it. So I just picked up a cheap booster at Target for $13 and will leave it in my trunk. I'm sure any type of consignment, charity or Goodwill stores may have them even cheaper.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I do not carry a booster seat. I would not EVER take on the liability of providing a car seat of any kind to a child under age 8 as an uber/lyft driver. 

I would not accept a pax with children under age 8 that did not provide & install their own child seat. 

I guess NJ is well behind the times because most states are 8 & 80lbs for child safety seats. When I traveled with my children, I brought their seats. There are lightweight, collapsible safety seats for traveling & you will need them on the train/plane/car wherever you go. 

If you think having your child sit on a pile of phone books is going to be the safety equivalent of a car seat, you are dumber than a box of rocks. If you can afford to fly to Europe, you can buy a travel safety seat. If you're too cheap to purchase necessary safety equipment for your child while traveling, you pretty much fail at parenting.


----------



## japman (Aug 3, 2015)

I have a 4 year old don. I just bring the carseat place it at the back of my car, just in case my passenger needs it.


----------



## KBecks (Sep 13, 2015)

Your child can carry their own booster seat when traveling, just like he/she would carry a backpack. Take it with you at all times and don't expect the drivers to supply safety equipment. You are responsible and should make sure your child's travel is safe. 

I have 3 kids in boosters but I would not use my kids' booster seats for other passengers. I will remove them from the vehicle when I am working.


----------



## KBecks (Sep 13, 2015)

JerseyShoreDad said:


> My son is 6.5 year old and 49 inch tall, about 50 pounds. We live in New Jesey shore area, so the law requires him to have a booster seat.
> 
> But how do I know if the uber driver responding to my request has a booster seat? Can I just ask him before he comes? If not, cancel it and then make another request, unitl I have someone having a booster seat.
> 
> ...


Does the airport have a locker or storage area for you to put your carseat in? See if that's a possibility. However you may want your child to have a car seat on the plane and on any transportation you have while traveling.


----------



## DudeCity (Jun 22, 2015)

I have little kids too U want take ur kids in a Fuber X ! think twice 

these cars are used to transport all kinds shitty pax from crack 

heads to seriously twisted ******backs..........Sorry Uber pay attention

driver complains and deactivate this useless pax they usually take a MIN

rides and create Tons of issues.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

XUBERX said:


> Get a regular cab, because they are exempt and can carry a child without car seats, but uber drivers can Get a ticket for not having a child seat, and worst thing to happen if they are involved in an accident where a child gets injured or killed.


Unbelievably that is one of the few things we can not get a ticket for. In CA the parents are responsible for the child seat.

If the adults don't wear a seatbelt, the driver gets the ticket. 
Go figure.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

I carry a booster seat but I keep in my car for my child. I offer it to parents with children. Some refuse and some are very appreciative.


----------

